# Interneteinstellungen SUSE Linux 9.2



## gerry_w (1. März 2005)

Hi Leute,
soo ich habe mir heute mal SUSE Linux 9.2 draufgehauen und Netzwerkkarte richtig eingestellt ... was muss ich nun noch in den Interneteinstellungen einstellen, damit ich in das Internet komme?

Meine verbingung stellst sich über LAN her... das heiß ich bin an einem router angeschlossen 


mfg
chris


----------



## flashOr (2. März 2005)

Router als Gateway und DNS Server eintragen. Ansonsten mehr über deine Netzwerkarchitektur posten.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (2. März 2005)

Macht der Router DHCP?
Dann brauchst Du einfach nur Deine Netzwerkkarte fuer DHCP konfigurieren und schon sollte alles gehen.
Ansonsten siehe oben.


----------



## Pebe (5. März 2005)

abend,


 habe da auch ein prob, habe linux suse 9.2 seiteiner woche drauf udn bekomme das sch... nternet zum laufen,
 habe netzwerkarten richtig eingestellt, denke ich. aber passieren tut nix, komme net mal auf mein router, liegt das an der firewall oder so?
 Mh hatte die ip von meinem dsl modem udn router geändert unter windows aber das dürfteja net all soviel ausmachen oder?
 Ok meine netzwerkarchitektur  Rechner-----> Noname Router----> DSLModem 154Basic von T-doof

 Habe auch t-online.
 könnt ih  ir weiter helfen?
 Bin noch ziehmlich frisch in der thematik.



 Gruß Pebe und allen ein schönes WE


----------

